# Ford New Holland 930A Finish mower



## RJL (May 1, 2021)

Previous owner provided a number of soft bolts as shear pins. I ran the machine for 45 seconds and it sheared a pin. What should I look for? Blades turn easily with no gear box noise.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I don`t quite understand... Are you saying that you can`t find where the shear bolt goes? If so, it's probably on a yoke on the driveshaft maybe, Joining the two sides together.


----------



## RJL (May 1, 2021)

No, I know where it is....it snapped after running 45 seconds.......want to know what could be wrong for that to happen.


----------



## Vanman08 (Aug 1, 2020)

Are you engaging the PTO at low engine RPM before you throttle up? I went through a lot of shear bolts before I learned to do this.


----------



## RJL (May 1, 2021)

Vanman08 said:


> Are you engaging the PTO at low engine RPM before you throttle up? I went through a lot of shear bolts before I learned to do this.


Yes, I do this.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Might be the wrong shear bolts? Try a regular bolt in it and see how it goes. Also, you might consider putting a slip clutch on the PTO shaft? 

Have you checked your gearbox fluid level? It should have a fluid level check port about half way down the side of the gearbox. Or, it might have a dipstick attached to the filler cap. Use heavy duty gear oil. Normally, gearboxes are filled about half full, leaves room for fluid expansion when hot. 

I have a 100" Rhino finish mower and it is direct drive, no shear bolts, no slip clutch. If I try to cut grass that is too much for it, the belt slips/sometimes jumps off the pulleys. You can't cut tall grass with a finish mower, it's too much for it. You will learn what you can and cannot do with your finish mower. Those belts are expensive (that's how we learn).


----------

